# No SOUND on my TV from my HP 8710p (HDMI)



## germy_gruny (May 15, 2010)

Can anyone help, pls?!! when I connect my HP Compaq 8710p to a TV Samsung LE40A696MIM or a TV Sharp Trud LCD model LC 46XL1E using the HDMI cable, view on TV screen is perfect but there's NO sound  Even worst, TV speakers make horrible noise, so that I have to put them on mute. Then I can only listen to my music or movie sound in my laptop while I watch it on my TV. Does anybody know how to solve this problem??? Thx a lot, guys!!!


----------



## jud72 (Mar 23, 2010)

I suppose you will have already R/C Taskbar speaker icon>>> Playback devices>>>. Selected HDMI device?? .........Just a thought.


----------



## germy_gruny (May 15, 2010)

No SOUND on my TV from my HP 8710p (HDMI)
Can anyone help, pls?!! when I connect my HP Compaq 8710p to a TV Samsung LE40A696MIM or a TV Sharp Trud LCD model LC 46XL1E using the HDMI cable, view on TV screen is perfect but there's NO sound Even worst, TV speakers make horrible noise, so that I have to put them on mute. Then I can only listen to my music or movie sound in my laptop while I watch it on my TV. Does anybody know how to solve this problem??? Thx a lot, guys!!!

In my Laptop I have 2 sound choices in my 'Plaback devices':
- Speakers SOUNDMAX Integrated Digital HD audio working (selected as default)
- Digital Output Device (SPDIF), SoundMAX Integrated Digital HD Audio Working (which looks like the same as the previousone)

DO I NEED A DIFFERENT SOUND PLAYBACK DEVICE???


----------

